# edimax br-6504n cannot upgrade firmware



## billycosby (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi.
My edimax router needs to be resseted about once or twice a day in order to have internet connection. some details:

Hardware version: Rev. A
Boot Code version: 1.0
Runtime Code Version: 1.30

and i'm trying to upgrade to version 1.51. (which i downloaded from edimax official site)

i tried to upload the EdiEngBR6504N_1.51.bin through the router's firmware upgrade interface, but i get a "invalid file format" error.

did a little google search, and few others had this problem, but i couldn't find any solution.
some guy suggested to upload it through typing in cmd prompt:
tftp -i <router's ip> put <firmware upgrade filename>
though all i got was timeout error.

any suggestions on what to do next?

Thank you!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Download/Install ExtractNow or Daemon Tools (trial) then burn the file onto CD, or Daemon Tools uses Virtual CD then you may upload and update the firmware.


----------

